# Apple verwendete manipulierte Bilder vor Gericht gegen Samsung



## Iceananas (16. August 2011)

Ein Bericht auf Engadget enthüllt interessante Details aus dem Antrag von Apple, die neulich zu einem Verkaufsstopp des Galaxy Tab 10.1 geführt hat. 

Darin soll ein Vergleichsfoto beider Tablets enthalten sein, das offensichtlich bearbeitet wurde. 

Das iPad vom Apple hat ein 4:3 Bildschirm mit einer Diagonale von 9,7". Das Galaxy Tab vom Samsung hat dagegen ein wesentlich schmaleres 16:10 Bildschirm mit 10,1" Diagonale.
Das Galaxy Tab ist somit länger und schmaler als das iPad. 

Im Antrag von Apple ist dagegen das Galaxy Tab mit nahezu identische Maße wie das iPad zu sehen. Wer ein 16:10 Tablet hochkant benutzt hat weiß dass der Unterschied zu 4:3 im Portraitmodus enorm ist.
Außerdem erscheint das Galaxy Tab irgendwie klobig, hat das Galaxy Tab in der Länge doch etwa 4,5mm weniger Rand.

Das Foto von Apple und ein tatsächlicher Vergleich siehe Quelle.

Edit: Bugfix beim Link


----------



## KennyKiller (16. August 2011)

noch eine AntiApple News...

Natürlich ist die Anklage ein Stück unberechtigt aber das weiß hier jetzt nun wirklich jeder!

@mods: Stoppt diesen Wahnsinn!!


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2011)

Das ist schon ziemlich dreist. 

Na ob Apple da nicht  zu hoch gepockert hat. Wenn die den Rechtsstreit verlieren, wegen diesem Fake, dann gute Nacht um 6. Das wird dann RICHTIG teuer, und das zu Recht... 

EDIT:
@über mir:

Warum?  

Wenn dem so ist, dann darf man dies ja wohl sagen, oder nicht? Das Ei hat sich Apple von ganz allein gelegt.


----------



## KennyKiller (16. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @über mir:
> 
> Warum?
> ...



Natürlich darf man das sagen aber soweit ich weiß wurde hier schon genug (unsachlich) drüber diskutiert und eine News über die Anklage gibt es auch schon.


----------



## Cayman XT (16. August 2011)

Na sieh mal einer an - wenn das kein "epic"-Fail ist. Das Backfire haben sie sich redlich verdient. Ich hoffe, dass die Strafe wie Skysnake schon sagte SEHR hoch ausfällt, damit in Zukunft das Apfelmus schön in der Schüssel bleibt.

@KennyKiller: Ich find's gut, dass Iceananas sich die Mühe gemacht und diese News verfasst hat. 1. wusste ich von dem Betrug nichts, 2. finde ich die Umstände göttlich . War schon immer Supporter von Rebellen  (in diesem Falle Samsung)...

'XT

Edit: @Dennissth: Komm mal wieder auf den Teppich.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. August 2011)

@Topic:


*Sollte* das war sein, dann muss Apple wirklich mal gestoppt werden.  



Edit:

So, hab das originale Galaxy-Tab an 2 Seiten drangehalten. Der Unterschied ist zwar nicht groß, aber auf jeden Fall sichtbar. Das Galaxy Tab ist auf dem Bild breiter als in Echt. 

 @ Apple


----------



## Ahnedos (16. August 2011)

Immer diese Apple Fanboys 



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Btw, die Produkte von Samsung und HTC sind keine Klone, sondern neue, deutlich bessere Produkte.



Bin der gleichen Meinung


----------



## Larsen (16. August 2011)

zum Thread, ich finds interessant. Sehr sogar 

Und dabei bin ich noch nicht einmal Apple Hater o.ä., SKANDAL! 
Mir gehen schlichtweg jegl. Geräte dieser Richtung am ***** vorbei.


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. August 2011)

Zum Thema: 

Wenns stimmt wäre das einfach nur dreist von Apple. 
Das Samsung ist länger und schmaler als das iPad.

Naja, Apple müss sich die Konkurrenz jetzt wohl schon vom Markt klagen, weil sie ihre eigene Plattform zu sehr kastrieren, um bei jeder neuen Generation was "revolutionär Neues" vermarkten können (iPad 3 jetzt mit USB Anschluss oder so in der Art)...
Und es wäre auszugehen das Samsung mit einer Schadensersatzklage kontert, da sie dadurch sicher Umsatzeinbußen hatten.

Hier mal kurz mein paint.net Bild, beide Geräte in Original Seitenverhältnis bei gleicher Höhe, das Samsung ist in echt ja länger aber immernoch etwas schmaler...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. August 2011)

Omg wenn ich das schon lese wird mir Übel.

Warum macht Apple nur denn eigenen Ruf kaputt ?

Sollen man mal Verstehen  naja Android tu es gut


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist ein Patentstreit wichtiger als so eine Gpl (wtf ist das).



Das weiß ich auch nicht, wetten so eine Kleinigkeit wie Farbige Icon's usw


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. August 2011)

@ Topic
Ich finde es langsam nur noch Lächerlich, Apple hat wohl vergewssen auf was Ihr MacOS aufbaut und bei wem se sich ganz Stark haben Insperieren lassen wenn ich mir die AMIGA Workbench mal so anschaue.
Aber was sollen se machen, die sehen das Geld was die Kunden in andere Produkte stecken weil se 1. Besser und 2 Billger sind.
Also was Bleibt ? 
Der Apple Sport = Klagen was das Zeug hält


----------



## Rizoma (16. August 2011)

Dennissth schrieb:


> Klar, was denkst du wieso Apple vor Gericht immer recht bekommt und jetzt sogar das Galaxy Tab verboten wurde?  Weils ein billiger Clone ist
> 
> Die Verkaufszahlen zeigen übrigens eindeutig dass du mit deiner Meinung faktisch falsch liegst
> 
> ...


 

Nur mal so angemerkt das Galaxy wurde nicht verboten, es wurde nur ein Verkaufstop erreicht, der wenn sich diese Vorwürfe bewahrheiten ganz schnell aufgehoben wird und Apple ne ganze Stange Geld kosten wird.


----------



## Combi (16. August 2011)

zum thema...ich bin froh,dass solche news gepostet werden..ich wusste es nicht..also danke..
ob apple oder samsung,nokia usw..wenn einer son mist baut,möchte ich die news wissen..
also ist der post gut!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2011)

Mir tränen etwas die Augen vom Lesen hier
Natürlich; auch mir gehen Fanboy's (egal ob nun pro oder contra irgendwas) auf den Senkel

Trotzdem wollen wir uns doch bitte bemühen möglichst freundlich miteinander umzugehen

*BTT:* Es ist maximal schade wenn eine Firma zu solchen Mitteln greift; hoffen wir mal, dass es ein Missverständnis ist
Ansonsten hat Apple wohl wirklich ein (rechtliches) Problem am Hals


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2011)

Was hier losbricht wegen so einem Schrott
Natürlich hat Apple da Mist gebaut...der alte Kackladen.
und was die Cloneprodukte angeht...seid ihr noch ganz frisch? Wer Apples Meinung vertritt, dass das Galaxy-Tab etc. Clone sind, gehört gesteinigt. VW sollte auch mal jeden Autohersteller anklagen, weil andere Autos auch 4 (runde) Räder, eine Motorhaube und Scheiben haben, sind alles billige Clone 
Ich hoffe diese Rotzfirma (Apple) geht schnellstens unter, die vergiften die Technikwelt nur mit ihrem Schrott


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. August 2011)

Ich mag Apple zwar auch nicht und lehne bashing ebenso ab, aber wenn das Wahr ist - dann hat Apple echt verspielt. Da geht mir die Galle hoch.


----------



## jaramund (16. August 2011)

Sollten diese Vowürfe eine Tatsache sein, sollte Apple seine Strategie einmal gründlich überdenken.
Jedoch kann es auch sein, dass die Bilder vollständig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind. Vielleicht dienten sie ja gerade dazu, die Ähnlichkeit des GalaxyTab zum iPad zu demonstrieren - bei gleichen Abmessungen sieht man so etwas wesentlich deutlicher.

Denn meines Erachtens steht in der Quelle nichts weiteres zu der ominösen Seite 28.

MfG Jara

P.S.:  Wer das jetzt als Fanboygequatsche ansieht, kann sich gleich Dennisth anschließen.


----------



## DUNnet (16. August 2011)

Und er möge mir zeigen wie er die Form eines Rechtecks mit Bildschirm verändern will damit es keine Kopie ist,
und begründe er mich dazu warum es überhaupt ein Recht auf Patente gibt (direkt am Grundsatz )


----------



## Stahli (16. August 2011)

Das hätte ich von keiner Firma erwartet. Erst recht nicht von Apple, auch wenn ich kein Produkt von Apple haben will.


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2011)

Apple ist die einzige Firma von der ich sowas erwartet habe und auch weiterhin erwarten werde
E:


> (Allein für den Namensklau sollte er schon gebannt werden)


Billiger Klon, klagt ihn an


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

Nicht nur die Größe ist manipuliert, auch die Desktops sind ja manipuliert. Das iPad wird im Standard-Homescreen gezeigt, während man im Galaxy Tab im Apps-Menü ist.

u.A. deswegen, weil laut Apple-Klageschrift das "einzigartige" Design des iPads sich auch auf das Display bezieht, das viele kleine bunte Icons zeigt. Hätte man das Galaxy Tab ebenfalls mit dem Homescreen gezeigt, wäre das mit den Widgets deutlich anders ausgesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (16. August 2011)

Hoffentlich fällt Apple auf die Schnauze.... nicht weil mir die Firma unsympathisch ist, nicht weil deren Anhänger hochnäsig sind und sich für was besseres halten - sondern einfach nur aus Schadenfreude für sonen billigen Betrugsversuch. Am besten gleich noch ein Prüfverfahren wegen Wettbewerbsverzerrung hinter her. Wobei das auch nicht viel ändert. Die Schadensersatzzahlung werden dann einfach mit dem iPad 3 und dem (e)iPhone 6 bei den Sektenanhängern wieder eingetrieben...


----------



## Hidden (16. August 2011)

Naja, irgendwie muss man ja seinen Schwachsinn rechtfertigen, und wenn es nicht so einfach geht, dann manipuliert man halt noch nen bisschen, damit man ne Chance hat (ich finde immernoch, dass der Richter gefeuert werden sollte, der das entschieden hat)
Aber eig. bringt das Verkaufsverbot ja auch nichts, MediaMarkt verkauft die Teile ja trotzdem munter 

btw: Hier hat aber nen Mod ordentlich aufgeräumt


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

Moin!

Scheinbar ist es hier nicht möglich, eine normale und den Regeln entsprechende Diskussion zu führen.

Soviel OT und Beleidigungen in einem Thread kann ja wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. 

Bis auf weiteres wird dieser Thread geschlossen!

Gruß
Pain


----------

